# gulf shores pier



## john5018 (Aug 4, 2008)

anybody hear anything on when the pier is gonna open?


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

There's a thread on the Q&A side. I just bumped it up. As far as I know the state is still saying March. The piledriver was out there Friday and has been there most of the time when the seas would allow since mid Jan.

I doubt it will be done by early March, but at least they are working. I think we'll be lucky if it's openby the start ofthe king run. There's a link to the Sea 'n Suds Cam on the thread.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been hearing April 1st, but that is just hear-say.


----------



## john5018 (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks for the info, can't wait till it opens!will check out the q & a side.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

There is a place for your questions on pier and bridges Q&A. Please use this for posting reports...


----------

